# Titanic: Two the Surface



## Chic 2k6 (Nov 10, 2006)

Awesome Trailer for Titanic 2: Two the Surface, i love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 there wont be a Titanic 2, this is what someone made and tbh it makes me wanna go and see the film that doesnt exist lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQGkjuiW540


----------



## sharyn (Nov 11, 2006)

muhahaha...Jack coming back to life?






 I sooo wish they'd make a sequel... guess it wont happen any time soon... but thanks for the link anyways!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Nov 12, 2006)

that was awful, good editing though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



a know it was totally fake
but if i sequel was made like that
it has NOTHING to do with the original lol
plus was a bit odd being unfrozen after all that time


----------



## foxyqt (Nov 13, 2006)

the editing is real good!!


----------



## Uchina (Nov 14, 2006)

I love how some people think it's real.

"that looks really good i really wish it was a movie though lol it convinced me that it was but then my mum said nah its a mixture of movies all together but ontop of that, that was relly good, but even if it did one day get published it woodnt have been as good as the 1st one titanic 1 is my most favourite movie of all time i cry every time and i will always love it i love Leo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"

If my kid were that dumb I wouldn't dignify that with an answer.  I'd just smack her upside the head and make her sleep in the doghouse.


----------

